# Dnipro - Siviglia. 27 Maggio 2015. Ore 20.45. Tv Italia 1.



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2015)

Finale di Europa League Mercoledì 27 Maggio ore 20.45. Il Siviglia è vicina a vincere di nuovo l'EL. Se la squadra di Emery dovesse riuscirci, il Siviglia sarà la prima squadra ad aver vinto 4 coppe Uefa/El. La squadra spagnola ha 3 coppe, come Inter e Juve. Oltre a ciò il Siviglia vuole vincere per un posto in CL, visto che in Liga è lontana dai primi 4 posti.

Il Dnipro, invece, ha fatto un miracolo. La squadra ucraina ha buttato fuori il Napoli alle semifinale, e questa è la sua prima finale in una competizione europea. Anche questa squadra vuole vincere, non solo per portare una Coppa internazionale nella bacheca, ma anche per accedere alla CL.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Italia uno.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Serginho (24 Maggio 2015)

Non devo lavorare e posso vederla, le gioie della vita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

Vittoria del Siviglia quotata a 1.01


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Siviglia favorito, ma se il Dnipro gioca come ha fatto contro il Napoli, gli spagnoli non avranno vita facile.


----------



## mistergao (25 Maggio 2015)

So che è facile vedere il Siviglia come campione dell'Europa League (e onestamente è strafavorito), ma il Dnipro non è una squadra malvagia: tra le sue fila giocano Rotan (capitano, per anni alla Dinamo Kiev) e Konopljanka, ala sinistra seguita dal Milan in passato.Anche il portiere, Bojko, è veramente buono, come ha dimostrato contro il Napoli. Per finire c'è l'allenatore: Juande Ramos ha già vinto, proprio alla guida del Siviglia, due Europa League qualche anno fa, oltre ad avere regalato al Tottenham l'ultima vittoria della sua storia. Il Siviglia è favorito, ma le sorprese sono assolutamente possibili.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Maggio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> So che è facile vedere il Siviglia come campione dell'Europa League (e onestamente è strafavorito), ma il Dnipro non è una squadra malvagia: tra le sue fila giocano Rotan (capitano, per anni alla Dinamo Kiev) e Konopljanka, ala sinistra seguita dal Milan in passato.Anche il portiere, Bojko, è veramente buono, come ha dimostrato contro il Napoli. Per finire c'è l'allenatore: *Juande Ramos* ha già vinto, proprio alla guida del Siviglia, due Europa League qualche anno fa, oltre ad avere regalato al Tottenham l'ultima vittoria della sua storia. Il Siviglia è favorito, ma le sorprese sono assolutamente possibili.



L'allenatore degli ucraini è un certo Markevych


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma che la fanno a fare? E' palesemente senza storia questa finale.


----------



## mistergao (27 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'allenatore degli ucraini è un certo Markevych



Lo so, infatti me ne sono accorto una volta scritto il post...pessima figura, indubbiamente...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2015)

Up


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

1-0 Dnipro..


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2015)

Gol dei cessi del Dnipro


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

I gobbi contro il Dnipro in Supercoppa


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

1-1 pareggio Siviglia.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Maggio 2015)

pareggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Maggio 2015)

I schemi del Sevilla sulle palle inattive sono splendidi, altro che "il mago Vio"


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Sembra buono il polacco 
Unai se lo porterà a Milano?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Maggio 2015)

1-2, è finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Ci avevano creduto


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2015)

2-1 Siviglia


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2015)

Bacca grandissimo


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

2-1 Siviglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Bacca 2-1


----------



## Serginho (27 Maggio 2015)

Bella partita. Non capisco cosa ci faccia Konoplyanka ancora al Dnipro, è un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Maggio 2015)

Belin che partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

2-2 che partita.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Gran gol 2-2


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma il portiere del Siviglia? Un paralitico su entrambi i gol.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Maggio 2015)

Bellissima partita! Ho letto tanti commenti negativi su questa finale, tutti che snobbavano il dnipro, ma invece sta finale è veramente bella. Mi chiedo pure io come [MENTION=121]Serginho[/MENTION] che ci fa konoplianka ancora li. È veramente un bel talento.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma il portiere del Siviglia? Un paralitico su entrambi i gol.



Imbarazzante  scuola Abbiati


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Magari prendissimo Krychowiak, lo adoro


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Maggio 2015)

Che castorata, i prescritti hanno battuto due volte il Dnipro, ma gli ucraini sono ad un passo dal cielo, i perdazzurri sono già all'inferno...


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2015)

Kono a zero è da prendere al volo


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kono a zero è da prendere al volo



è a zero??? che rabbia... galliani manco saprà chi è questo


----------



## cremone (27 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kono a zero è da prendere al volo



Noi prendiamo solo parametro zero scarsi....Anche Luiz Adriano è a zero


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Noi prendiamo solo parametro zero scarsi....Anche Luiz Adriano è a zero



Io prenderei sia Kono che Schar a 0,peccato che l'ucraino preferisca la Premier


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

2-3 Bacca


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Unai lascia da vincitore 



ralf ha scritto:


> Io prenderei sia Kono che Schar a 0,peccato che l'ucraino preferisca la Premier



Khedira, Konoplyanka, Schar... 
Una volta che ci sono parametri zero interessanti il Condom è a saccheggiare i ristoranti madrileni.


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2015)

Bacca tecnicamente non sarà un fenomeno,ma la mette sempre dentro...


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2015)

Mi si è gelato il sangue... Dopo Morosini visto morire in diretta, m'è presa male a veder Matheus cadere come una pera cotta


----------



## Sanchez (27 Maggio 2015)

sono stati attimi di paura e surreali con lo stadio totalmente in silenzio, mamma mia


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2014/2015

3-2 al Dnipro

Secondo successo di fila*


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2015)

Esigo Emery.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2015)

Che combina bacca?? è scappato negli spogliatoi


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

E sono due EL di seguito. Mica male, anche se ho visto poca organizzazione in campo da parte di tutte e due le squadra. Sinceramente i singoli, a parte qualcuno, mi sembravano proprio di basso livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che combina bacca?? è scappato negli spogliatoi



Mi ha fatto tenerezza però, è scoppiato a piangere e non riusciva a stare in piedi.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E sono due EL di seguito. Mica male, anche se ho visto poca organizzazione in campo da parte di tutte e due le squadra. Sinceramente i singoli, a parte qualcuno, mi sembravano proprio di basso livello.



Per me è stata una bella partita.

i singoli erano anche mediocri ma ho visto almeno 4 esterni meglio della mummia.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

io questo gran gioco del siviglia non l'ho visto.....


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2015)

Meritata

Bacca gran centravanti, ma credo che saremmo troppo in ritardo


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è stata una bella partita.
> 
> i singoli erano anche mediocri ma ho visto almeno 4 esterni meglio della mummia.



Anche per me è stata una bella partita, intendevo proprio che a dispetto dei valori dei singoli in capo si è giocata una bella partita.
Merito dei due allenatori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E sono due EL di seguito. Mica male, anche se ho visto poca organizzazione in campo da parte di tutte e due le squadra. Sinceramente i singoli, a parte qualcuno, mi sembravano proprio di basso livello.



Il Siviglia,a parte un paio di elementi interessanti,è una squadra di scarponi.
Idem il Dnipro,che ha il solo Konoplyanka come giocatore di livello.


----------



## Serginho (28 Maggio 2015)

I miei complimenti ad Emery, con una rosa non di certo esaltante, anzi piuttosto scarsa, è riuscito a vincere due EL di seguito. Lo vorrei tantissimo sulla nostra panchina ma non ci spero molto


----------

